# Reserve Trades + LCIS



## ShediacNB (18 Jul 2008)

I have used the search function but everything that came up was at least a year or 2 old. I am in the process of enlisting with 722 in Saint John NB. Yesterday when I was on Forces.ca, I noticed that in the Reserve Force section, they had LCIS listed as an available trade for Reservists. As far as I knew..and that may not be very much ...but as far as I knew my only real option was Sig op. I am from an IT background so I was interested in either LCIS or as a second choice Sig op. Anyway to make a long story short. I contacted the CFRC in SJ. The lady I spoke with assured me that LCIS was in fact a trade that was available for reservists at the 722. She even updated my file to reflect my desire to be an LCIS. I asked her if she was absolutely sure this was available..She says hold on a minute.."Hey PO is LCIS available for reservists at 722..I hear the PO says yes it is!" I was still doubtful so I spoke to a guy I knew at 721 in Charlottetown PEI. He says that LCIS was taken away from the reserves over 4 years ago.

Does anyone know for sure which information is correct. The Forces.ca Website and CFRC in SJ? or the gentleman I spoke with from 721 in Chtown?

Thank you for any info you may be able to offer


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jul 2008)

I was under the impression that LCIS was not a reservist trade anymore as well, perhaps one of the few recruiting folks on the board can chime in with some more uptodate info.

As for the IT background, I have a 2 year networking diploma and it comes in handy as a SigOp. A lot of changes are coming to our radio infrastructure, and IT skills definately put me ahead of the curve for picking up newer, IP-based kit.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (19 Jul 2008)

And just a few threads below there's one on the future amalgamation of Sig Op, LCIS and Lineman. Might be something to keep in mind. I'm doing my degree in Computer Science; I've thought about going LCIS as well but after having experience in help desk/support jobs I realized it would be more exciting to go Sig Op as I can learn some new skills and also go out to field ex more.


----------



## chrisf (19 Jul 2008)

ShediacNB said:
			
		

> I have used the search function but everything that came up was at least a year or 2 old. I am in the process of enlisting with 722 in Saint John NB. Yesterday when I was on Forces.ca, I noticed that in the Reserve Force section, they had LCIS listed as an available trade for Reservists. As far as I knew..and that may not be very much ...but as far as I knew my only real option was Sig op. I am from an IT background so I was interested in either LCIS or as a second choice Sig op. Anyway to make a long story short. I contacted the CFRC in SJ. The lady I spoke with assured me that LCIS was in fact a trade that was available for reservists at the 722. She even updated my file to reflect my desire to be an LCIS. I asked her if she was absolutely sure this was available..She says hold on a minute.."Hey PO is LCIS available for reservists at 722..I hear the PO says yes it is!" I was still doubtful so I spoke to a guy I knew at 721 in Charlottetown PEI. He says that LCIS was taken away from the reserves over 4 years ago.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure which information is correct. The Forces.ca Website and CFRC in SJ? or the gentleman I spoke with from 721 in Chtown?
> 
> Thank you for any info you may be able to offer



The LCIS trade is not open to entry as a reservist. 722 does not have any LCIS techs. They do however, employ RMS Clerks, Supply Techs, Mechanics, MSE Ops and MSE Ops. I can't remember off hand if 722 still has their line section or not, so they may or may not employ Linemen. Sig Op is not your only choice, however it's the closest you're going to get to the LCIS trade if you're set on joining 722.

Reserve units also have their own recruiters, call the recruiter at 722 (Should be listed in the phone book, if not, call whichever number is listed in the blue pages under 722 Communications Squadron and they'll be able to pass you on to the unit recruiter).

As far as having an IT background, don't go into sig op because you feel you have to do somthing you already have experience with... generally, reserve sig ops do very little IT work unless on a callout... and if you happen to be working in the IT field as a primary job,why do that on the weekends too? Why not go for somthing completely different? Perhaps medic? Variety is the spice of life...

Don't get me wrong, sig op is a great trade, just trying to point out that you shouldn't feel compelled... talk to the unit recruiter at 722, and find out if sig op is somthing you're interested in, if so, go for it.


----------

